# Me-262 A1



## marseille (Apr 15, 2009)

my last baby

Monogram 1/48
































Jumo


----------



## mkloby (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey - she looks awesome!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice looking model.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2009)

Thats is just incredible, Marseille!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice, looks good!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2009)

With all here.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## marseille (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks a lot friends for your comments....


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 16, 2009)

Great looking model. Nice weathering


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## rochie (Apr 17, 2009)

great Me 262


----------



## 520516MA (Apr 19, 2009)

very nice friend~ i like this skin .good job
but I think the decal is too clear .very nice guys


----------



## muller (Apr 19, 2009)

Missed this one! i love this build! The weathering is great


----------



## marseille (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for your comments
all declas are with a weathering, I failed in white balance probably


----------

